
DIY Bird Trackers Cost $30, Help Science - naish
http://blog.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/03/birdmonitors.html
======
nkurz
This is beautiful --- using home-made waterproof microphones and computer
software to detect migrating songbirds.

Here's a direct link to the microphone construction details:
<http://www.oldbird.org/mike_home.htm>

The directions are delightful, and include helpful hints such as which model
number of Kmart flower pots work best for the purpose.

